# Do you think I am pregnant? long!



## mrsdocmartin (Nov 16, 2006)

OK, so I am really confused and trying not to get too excited yet. DS is 14 months old and still nurses every few hours around the clock. AF has not returned. DH and are using no protection.

The last two times we were intimate were September 4 and 12. I have been feeling symptoms since around last Thursday the 18th when I took an HPT. Something came up and I stupidly didn't look at the test until maybe 20-30 minutes after taking ip. There was a very faint blue line. I got a little excited, but knew it might be an evap line.

I ran and bought a digital and took it with fmu Friday morning, BFN. I also tested Saturday and Sunday morning with a third brand (pink dye), BFN. Then today I took yet a third brand (this one and the very first use blue dye if that makes a difference, lol) and within the first minute, I saw an even fainter, blue line. We are talking VERY VERY faint. So, I did get excited, but didn't want to break the bank more than I already have, so I bought a couple of dollar store tests. I took one and got another BFN. WDYT? Do you think we could have conceived on the 12th and that I am already registering this super faint BFP?







:

I also found this on a seemingly reputable site and was wondering if you think it is true: _Again, if a line in the result window has a color to it, the dye has been activated and most likely means you are pregnant._ If so, maybe I am because both positive lines were blue.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

blue dye tests suck, IMHO. read this

I would go to your HCP for a quantitative blood test to find out for sure, though if you're using a sensitive pink dye test (like a first response early result) and still not getting a line, chances are you aren't pregnant.

good luck!


----------



## mrsdocmartin (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
blue dye tests suck, IMHO. read this

I would go to your HCP for a quantitative blood test to find out for sure, though if you're using a sensitive pink dye test (like a first response early result) and still not getting a line, chances are you aren't pregnant.

good luck!

Thanks for the info. That could be true of my first possible positive test, although the line wasn't off center. The test from today though is a two line, not a +- test. Also, if I am in fact pregnant, it could be very early, so I don't really want to go to the doc just yet.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

blue tests do suck,

keep retesting! you will get your answer soon!


----------



## mrsdocmartin (Nov 16, 2006)

Add me to the "Blue tests suck" club! I retested this morning with FMU with the same Target brand blue dye test and got a BFN. I'm disappointed, but trying to believe that it will happen at the right time. We are not actively TTC at this point anyway. Thanks for the support!


----------

